# would you like to learn to make a Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan?



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a beautiful granny square, type afghan and will be taught in a workshop with Sue Starting Thurs. March 21. The workshop opens on Wednesday evening. 

I you are interested in learning this wonder technique and making an afghan for a little one, just let us know here, wait until I let the people on this link know the workshop is open and start with Sue. 

I hope you will join her. It is so beautiful.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

me too


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Count me in too!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

not me, but I think it is beautiful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Sign me up! I'm in. Thank you!


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## Rae S (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes Please count me in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*INTRODUCING BAVARIAN CROCHET*.-by Sue (workshop instructor)

When I came across this stitch I was intrigued and endeavoured to find out everything I could about the history.
Unfortunately there is no actual history.

The stitch doesn't originate in Bavaria. It has two other names that I could find from researching it, the Catherine Wheel switch and the Wool eater stitch. Both of these descriptions actually describe the stitch pattern much better than Bavarian and I have been unable to find out how it was named that.

Regardless, The Bavarian crochet stitch is an easy, quick stitch to learn and by using different colour combinations you can achieve some outstanding looking projects.
I hope that by following this workshop, you too can accomplish a beautiful item for your home or for someone you love.

*Bavarian Afghan*
We will be making an afghan/lapghan in this workshop.

Once you have the first 2 or 3, 2-round repeats done, you can choose to make the afgham whatever size you wish it to be.

There is no limit to the size and colours you can choose for your afghan., Be it a simple 2 colour or 5or 6 different colours or shades of the same colour, its up to you.

For this workshop I will be making the afghan/ lapghan about 24 inches square , which will be approximately 10 repeats of the pattern.

(NOTE)
The photo's included in this workshop show the afghan being done left handed but the instructions are the same whichever ever hand you crochet with .

Designer here: thanks Sue. I have been crocheting since I was 8 and am a lefty too - there has never been a problem following a pattern just follow it and you will have the same result as a right handed person.

This is a beautiful afghan. I saw a king sized on in shades of pink and green (much like one of the pictures) and it was so beautiful I never forgot it. When I started looking for people to teach these workshops I started looking for it and was excited when I found Sue's. You will love it. Designer1234


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll throw my name in the group, because maybe I'll actually work on my long neglected Wool Eater afghan-in-progress. It's been languishing for well over two years.

*NOTE:* IF anyone works it from Sarah London's original pattern, she did it in UK crochet terms. You'll need to 'translate' them for US terms.


----------



## ozziedee (May 11, 2011)

Count me in please.
ozziedee


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful,count me in.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Count me in - always have loved this pattern


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to be added. Just love the pattern!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks neat--please add me in--

Karen N.


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I would like to have a go at that count me in please


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

As a new user, this would be my first participation in a workshop. I hope there will be room for me.

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do something else to join the workshop.


----------



## cruznsuzn (Apr 10, 2011)

Please add me to the group!! Thank you!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This is a beautiful granny square, type afghan and will be taught in a workshop with Sue Starting Thurs. March 21. The workshop opens on Wednesday evening.
> 
> I you are interested in learning this wonder technique and making an afghan for a little one, just let us know here, wait until I let the people on this link know the workshop is open and start with Sue.
> 
> I hope you will join her. It is so beautiful.


I use this for baby blankets too and they are beautiful especially if you are good at colour matching. I think this is a lovely thing for a workshop. Thank you for passing this along. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds interesting would like to learn it.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love to learn this


----------



## nannyshopper (Mar 4, 2012)

Would like to join


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds good. Count me in.


----------



## jbernst (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm in.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

I am interested.


----------



## grammieb46 (Feb 22, 2012)

count me in please


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For those who don't know much about our Workshop section.

It is a separate section like, Main, Pictures, chit chat, new users, etc.

We ask KP members only to teach a workshop about something that they excel at, to other KP members. *The workshops are free and all we ask is that they come to the link posted here- and scroll down and click on the open workshop they wish to take part in*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

There are also information topics at the top of the workshop main page and you scroll down to see all the open (usually 3 or 4) or closed - (all the other workshops from the beginning. Choose which you would like to access and click on it. Our closed workshops are available permanently on that site and are there for the use of our members. There is no sign up- you just go into the open workshop of your choice, post a message to let us know you are there and start on page one. The teachers come in at least once a day, some are there all day - and answer questions and help you in every way.

There has not been a poor workshop. Most (nearly all) of our teachers have never taught on line and very very few have taught at all. We do everything to help and it is an amazing and satisfying situation for us all.

I try to have at least four new workshops every month and always announce it on the main section.

----------
To subscribe to the workshop section (which would mean it would be permanently on your home page,

click on 'my profile' at the top of this page - when you get into your profile, you will see Sections -- then subscsribe to:

Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234 -

that is all there is to it: I do hope you will join the l800* kp members who have subscribed or take workshops with us. We started in Sept./12 so that is an amazing number.

Just to avoid confusion:

*This workshop is not open on the Section yet. I will open it and announce it here, then you can go to the above link and join in*.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

This is another 'must learn someday' for me but I don't have the yarn at hand and am also slated to start the fish hats tomorrow, which brings up this question: Will I be able to access it later by using Search?

Thanks


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

count me in too please


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> This is another 'must learn someday' for me but I don't have the yarn at hand and am also slated to start the fish hats tomorrow, which brings up this question: Will I be able to access it later by using Search?
> 
> Thanks


yes you certainly will. Or you can go back and forth like lots of the members do. We don't rush to close them so you could likely work in both. One of our supporters has 3 or 4 going at once and has from the very beginning :shock: :thumbup: You won't need to search although you can, just go to the above link on my avatar - and the open workshops are there as well as the information topics. It is an interesting place to visit.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes please, count me in. I will be a few days late starting as I will be away until the Saturday


----------



## TiaGen (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes - Yes - Yes....


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## monika11352 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been trying to get this done right for a while now and just can't get it right after the first row. Looking forward to join and hopefully can make a cute blanket like that too. Thank you.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm here!
Have loved this pattern but can't get the hang of it still!
hope to work the kinks out.


----------



## hhb3456 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

oh no not another beautiful thing to learn i am running out of time but i am melting have to think this one over you people are bad showing me all these beautiful projects to do i might just have to join lol


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## sharla1954 (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to join


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in beautiful stitch


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in also ... never hurts to take a re-fresher!!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm ready, with pink and white I just spotted (overflow stash) on top of a bookcase. Have had hooks forever so that's no problem. I'll most likely use my old whalebone that's closest to a G. I'm very excited about this and the fish hat and I'll be doing both simultaneously.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

count me in. too


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I, too, would love to learn this gorgeous pattern!


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

Will love trying....where do I link?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, I am amazed at how many of you want to join this. I hope the workshop comes up to all your expectations as I haven't done this before. At the moment I am experimenting with a way to take some video footage of some of the stitches using my Iphone, Believe me when I say you would have a good giggle if you see me trying to work it out, lol. But I am looking forward to starting this and to seeing all your beautiful blankets when they are done


----------



## amc7519 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would love to.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is Beautiful!


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Would like to join


----------



## traceyes (May 4, 2012)

Me too! Can't wait...


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd like to try


----------



## martini3 (Mar 17, 2013)

It is beautiful. I'd love to learn how to make it


----------



## martini3 (Mar 17, 2013)

It is beautiful. I'd love to know how to make it, Betty


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I would love to join this group. Have never done one of these groups, hope the directions for getting in are simple.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

count me in


----------



## amarasharon (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to join. How does this forum work?


----------



## Sherwood (Nov 6, 2012)

Count me in too please


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this pattern and would love to learn it... I'm afraid my crochet has slowed down quite a bit ...LOL I am still working on square 2 of my slippers from Prismatics class.. there is time and I really want to learn this pattern... I have some worsted weight Super Saver yarn that really needs to find a home.. I wanted to knit with it but I have a real hard time finding a knitted afghan for multi colors.. the color change isn't as smooth as this brain of mine is happy with..*so Count Me In*


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

i am ready for something new. please count me in


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe I am missing something here, but how will the workshop be held? I would love to learn how I could make this.


----------



## Carmelatte (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm also interested. Thanks!


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to give it a try.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

I would love to learn.


----------



## caseyhyman38 (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks wonderful. Yes, please count me in too. And I just love this forum..."discovered" it about three weeks ago and have learned so much. Thank you to all for sharing.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Please count me in. Always wanted to make one for grand babies. Thanks, Nana4


----------



## Patricia McCurry (Feb 18, 2013)

Please count me in - I just got baby yarn last week and need to make a blanket! Your timing is uncanny.


----------



## monalisa63au (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had this on my to do list for too long. I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't crochet but want to learn. Could I start with this workshop? If so, I'm in!


----------



## LotusCentralia (Jun 9, 2011)

I would love to join this workshop.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

Please sign me up. Thanks so much.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

In


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

count me in! Knitting is really my thing, but this is very intriguing, I'm sure I can manage to squeeze it in. I crocheted long before I knit.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

for those wondering how to join go back and read page 2 designer 1234 has explained everything


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful afghan. I would like to give it a go.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Yes, count me in! Thank you for offering this workshop!


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

let me in please


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Still have room? I have never done a workshop before but I do have this pattern saved from awhile ago since I found it so intriguing. Let me know what to do. I'm ready! Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I would love to take part. What do I have to do????


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

Count me in too!!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Sign me up please!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Please count me in! pj stitches!


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to join too! Thank You!


----------



## ruvo44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Count me in. On my to do list.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love to make it!


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

I would love to try it. Count me in. Joetta


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hi everyone Designer here*

If you scroll back -- I believe it is to page two the information about the workshop is there. We have 86 people interested in this workshop and as many more as want to join are welcome. Thanks to Jynx for being willing to teach this wonderful workshop and I will be coming by and I am sure she will be too.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. This is what pushed me into making sure I was doing crochet correctly and joined Prismaticar's workshop, which I am very glad I did. She is doing a great job with. I am glad she isn't rushing us. So needless to say, I am joining in.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

count me in please. ive tried this a few times but cnt get the hang of it , maybe I will do it this time


----------



## GrammySandie (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there a cost for this class? It's a beautiful pattern. Please let me know if there is a charge and what the charge is. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Please count me in!


----------



## Cowlover (Jan 26, 2012)

i would be interested


----------



## ealemmon (Jun 5, 2012)

Absolutely count me in....I have been trying to learn Bavarian crochet, but just have not been able to master it! Can't wait!!


----------



## cvsten (Jul 1, 2011)

A lovely pattern! With my first grandchild coming in August, I would love to learn how to make this lovely afghan.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Please sign me up too!!!


----------



## carole17 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have not crocheted in years, but want to take it up again. If you don't think I will have trouble following along, I would like to be included.


----------



## irish lady (May 4, 2012)

count me in, also


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

Add me too. What yarn do we need?


----------



## carole17 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have never taken a class here. What do I do to find the class and what time.


----------



## Renee N. (Jan 10, 2013)

I am very interested. I'm a bit new here, however, and don't really know how this works... Where do we get the pattern, and where do we go to take the workshop? Many thanks!
Renee


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I do want to be included in this workshop.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

I'd love to try this beautiful pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GrammySandie said:


> Is there a cost for this class? It's a beautiful pattern. Please let me know if there is a charge and what the charge is. Thanks for sharing this.


*no cost - just read back through the posts under my avatar - the information is there*.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*read back for my posts right to page one and all my posts since then - the info is there* -


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

* I called our teacher Jynx -- incorrectly her avatar name is Lynx *


----------



## ccalandro (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## ccalandro (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## h20mom57 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Too!


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I have time to learn this pattern before my knitting lace on the 5th of April so count me in. I can at least do a doll size one for my great niece's AG doll. The pattern looks interesting, I am wondering if it is continuous or in granny square type. I will soon find out.  Thank you Designer1234 (you are all over this place) and Lynx (my favorite cat is the lynx).


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Count me in, too! Love this pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Slowknitter0 said:


> I think I have time to learn this pattern before my knitting lace on the 5th of April so count me in. I can at least do a doll size one for my great niece's AG doll. The pattern looks interesting, I am wondering if it is continuous or in granny square type. I will soon find out.  Thank you Designer1234 (you are all over this place) and Lynx (my favorite cat is the lynx).


if you look at it closely it is one pattern a big granny square


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to learn crochet so I will join in.


----------



## maryann64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi pattern looks very interesting. I would like to be added to the list. Have a Great day!!!! Hugs Mary Ann


----------



## geridehne (Mar 27, 2011)

Can I please join??


----------



## ziak (Mar 17, 2013)

love to learn technique


----------



## crochetnutt (May 14, 2011)

I would like to learn this also.


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me in too! Have tried this stitch and never could get it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Please read the information on this thread - my posts will tell you all about how we do these workshops and how you get there*


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, 9 pages, sounds like a full class already!! I'm in.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

Count me in too, love the look,


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

I'd like in please. What a beautiful stitch


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Would love to learn this technique.


----------



## Cheetah (Jan 29, 2012)

I will give it a try


----------



## valo (Feb 3, 2013)

Please count me in! It is beautiful, I hope it is not too difficult. I am still learning.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

Im in cant wait to get started.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

I've never done one of these workshops here.... but I'd like to try this one. So... I'm in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*123 People are going to attend this workshop as of tonight!! 
amazing and wonderfu*l. '

Please read all my posts on this link for information. I will be opening this workshop on Wednesday night and will post here so that you can go there directly. It won't be open until then.

When you get in - there is no signup- we just ask you to post that you are in so that we can get the final number. then the class will start on Thursday morning.


----------



## hookandneedle (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi... Was wondering how experienced one needs to be to make this lovely afghan? Im only a beginner, and I'm assuming it's probably way above my capabilities. I'd love to participate...if possible! Thanks!


----------



## Just knittin (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes I would love it!


----------



## hookandneedle (Mar 17, 2013)

Would love to give it a try!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *123 People are going to attend this workshop as of tonight!!
> amazing and wonderfu*l. '
> 
> Please read all my posts on this link for information. I will be opening this workshop on Wednesday night and will post here so that you can go there directly. It won't be open until then.
> ...


Not sure when you will be open to Ozzie KPers? Does that mean our Friday??? I really don't want to miss out on this one.


----------



## marian416 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## Katz (Jul 3, 2011)

Please sign me up. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hookandneedle said:


> Hi... Was wondering how experienced one needs to be to make this lovely afghan? Im only a beginner, and I'm assuming it's probably way above my capabilities. I'd love to participate...if possible! Thanks!


Can you chain?
Can you slip-stitch?
Can you do a treble-crochet(US)/double-treble(UK)? For that matter, it could be done with double-crochets instead of trebles.
Can you still learn things?
Then there's no reason you shouldn't be able to make it. Just take your time and take it one tiny step at a time.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Hello I shown how to make that rug, by a nurse while I was laid up with a broken leg ,it sure took my mind of the pain i was in. have fun learning ,cant wait to see all your rugs.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Designer left me a message last night asking if I would post what yarn and hooks you are going to need for this project.
I will be doing the blanket in 2 colours but you can do it with any combination you liike, 2, 3,4, or more colours or even just 1 colour if that is what you want. I will be using DK yarn which I believe is light worsted in the US and 8ply? in Australia, but again this can be made with any weight of yarn you want to use. (I would love to one day attempt to make a tablecloth using crochet cotton) With the DK yarn I will be using a 4mm/US size 6/ UK size 8 hook, but if you are using a different weight of yarn just remember to change the size of hook to accomodate the type of yarn.
I am astounded at how many of you are wanting to do this project and I hope you all enjoy the workshop and end up with a beauftiful blanket at the end of it
Regards
Sue (Lynx)


----------



## luna (Mar 19, 2011)

I would like to learn this pattern. not sure what im suppose to do once i join the group. it starts on March 20 need HELP! :O)


----------



## Jessie28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would also like to try.


----------



## grundys (Aug 20, 2011)

It looks beautiful, please count me in.
Susan.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm just realised I should make clear that when Designer1234 Said that the workshop will be posted on Thursday, it means Thursday UK time. I will be up at about 6.30 am ish and will post as soon as possible. I can never work out the time differences between the UK and the US, so thought people should be prepared for a lapse between the times


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone --*we always post our times as Eastern Standard Time (US)-Canada* - So if you see any post from me with a time that is the one I always use.

I will be posting at around 8-9 pm EST which is the time I use for all the workshops. If Lynx is in the UK (which I didn't realize)- then she will be sleeping as she is 7 hours ahead of that time. So she will Be up before us and will post when she gets up. So there will be no problem.

I will open it - and she will post when she gets up and we will all be there. the only time it is confusing is at the start. But as we are not
meeting in one place, we can go there whenever it is convenient and start the workshop once the information is there. She will be able to 
answer questions and she will retire in the early evening, North American time.

I am from Western Canada which is a different time zone too and the only way we could figure the time zones out was to use one as the base.

So, ladies when I open, you go in and sign in - Lynx -- I apologize for not realizing you were from the UK. Our Surprise Jacket teachers are from the London Area- and their workshop is doing great. We work around the time differences which is easy to do when we are teaching on line. This is going to be a wonderful class!

Designer1234


----------



## Luvtogolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Count me in. Love the pattern, it's beautiful


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

Add my name to the list.


----------



## bloomnlady (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful, I want to learn, too.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

These workshops are so wonderful how could one not join? Not sure what I'll do with the finished project . . . Possibly make a vest? Anyway, I'm in.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've never joined a class before so I'm not sure of the steps to enter, but please add my name to the list. I absolutely love this pattern.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to try! Count me in please and thank you for volunteering to teach us - it is a big commitment!


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

How do I sign up. You can tell I am a new to the form.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would love to take this class.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I also would love to take the baby Afghan class. Pretty Please..


----------



## hookandneedle (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you so much Jessica-Jean! That last stitch you mentioned I have not done...it's been awhile! Will look for a good instructional book when I pick up the other supplies you listed. 
I look forward to sitting in and learning.....I'm so excited! BTW, would you mind suggesting what brand of needles you like to use? Also, thank you so much for responding to my post.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hookandneedle said:


> BTW, would you mind suggesting what brand of needles you like to use?


That would be like suggesting which brand/style of bra I would suggest! :shock: Preference in knitting needles/crochet hooks is as personal as for bras and underpants.

That said, I like any crochet hook/knitting needle that gets the job done with the least amount of trouble/bother. Different textures and different fibres of yarns sometimes require a change in material of which the tool is made. The action of working the yarn should NOT EVER be distracted from by stickiness of the tool, or too slippery either. Tool splits yarn? Change tool!

This is why so many people - myself included - have multiple sets of tools - both for knitting/crochet and working on hardware.

If I were just beginning and had no idea where or what to begin with in my tool-box ... and had a limited amount of cash to spend, I'd search on eBay and buy bamboo - preferrably hardened/carbonized - from China. Spend some time searching and you should be able to find both cheap and postage free - or super cheap with low postage. When I found out about them, I got a bunch ... just to have non-metal to switch to in cold weather.


----------



## seaman (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in. Great looking blanket.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I would like to learn barvarian crochet. Thanks so much for your wonderful workshops.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This workshop will open tomorrow night -*Wednesday Mar.21* It will start on Thursday morning

Here is the information that I received from Lynx

"We will be making an afghan/lapghan in this workshop. Once you have the first 2 or 3, 2-round repeats done, you can choose to make the afgham whatever size you wish it to be. There is no limit to the size and colours you can choose for your afghan.
, Be it a simple 2 colour or 5or 6 different colours or shades of the same colour, its up to you. For this workshop I will be making the afghan approximately 30 inches square".
--------------------
Designer here: Afghans are very forgiving - she gives you the color choices so if you have sport weight yarn or a bit finer it would be a good thickness to start with.

. If you are going to make a full size quilt you could use worsted, but I would start with a finer weight yarn for your class.
Your hook would depend on the weight of the yarn you are using.

I would think a 4.5 mm {7} would be the right size -- 4.5 or 5 mm if you are using worsted.

the larger the hook the lacier it will be. This is a pattern that I would rather not get too lacy.


----------



## hookandneedle (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Jessica-Jean. I fully understand what you are saying and agree whole-heartedly! I came to realize that when I took up knitting! I appreciate your taking time to reply with such helpful information.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

shirl43 said:


> How do I sign up. You can tell I am a new to the form.


*I will come into this thread once I have opened the workshop in the Workshop section.

then -you will all go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and scroll down among the topics until you find #20 Bavarian Crochet with Lynx* --

*It will open around 8 pm. EST on Wednesday night * - go in and just post 'I'm in" and then come back in the morning and start the class. Lynx is in England there is a time change just keep an eye on the workshop until you see her post.. then away you all go!

The workshop is not there now (Tuesday) it will only appear on Wednesday night - and I will come here and tell you that it is open and you can go there.

Designer1234


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like to learn. I've made the catherine wheel scarf in the link but it doesn't look like this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You are correct. I think it is lovely but it doesn't look like the Bavarian crochet we are doing on the workshop;. I have seen a full size quilt with the workshop pattern and it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I want in too.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I want in also but as I stated before I am away until Friday, (UK time) therefore I won't be able to register for this class until then, will this stop me from joining


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

no just follow the posts I have posted on this thread and join us whenever you can - just post on the workshop when you get there 'I'm in" and we will be aware you have joined us. It doesn't start until Thursday so you won't miss anything. The teacher is in the UK too - we try not to let the time zones interfere and it works well.


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

Count me in, please. I am wondering if the pattern is for a square only or could it be 28X32 for instance? See you there!


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd love to. I haven't done a class on KP before please provide instructions on how to get to the class.
Cheers 
Fay


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please read this thread- all the information is there >It doesn't open until Wednesday night (tomorrow) and Starts on Thursday. If you read all my posts, this question will be answered. Thanks - see you there tomorrow night EST


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Beverly Jean said:


> Count me in, please. I am wondering if the pattern is for a square only or could it be 28X32 for instance? See you there!


It can be done as a rectangle but it requires a slightly different starting technique, which can be found in this book * Learn to do Bavarian crochet* by Jenny King. It can be bought from Annie's Attic or Amazon.


----------



## Gonnago2obx (Feb 7, 2013)

Count me in also, please. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would love to be included in learning how to make the Bavarian Baby Afghan. Thank you.


----------



## meabh (Jan 16, 2013)

Would love to join also, love the pattern


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Beverly Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in, please. I am wondering if the pattern is for a square only or could it be 28X32 for instance? See you there!
> ...


Thanks alot. I'll look that book up after I finish your workshop and learn the basics from you.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to ive it a go as well please. thanks


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This workshop will open tomorrow night -*Wednesday Mar.21* It will start on Thursday morning
> 
> Here is the information that I received from Lynx
> 
> ...


Good evening everyone, Designer left me a message last night asking if I would post what yarn and hooks you are going to need for this project.
I will be doing the blanket in 2 colours but you can do it with any combination you liike, 2, 3,4, or more colours or even just 1 colour if that is what you want. I will be using DK yarn which I believe is light worsted in the US and 8ply? in Australia, but again this can be made with any weight of yarn you want to use. (I would love to one day attempt to make a tablecloth using crochet cotton) With the DK yarn I will be using a 4mm/US size 6/ UK size 8 hook, but if you are using a different weight of yarn just remember to change the size of hook to accomodate the type of yarn.
I am astounded at how many of you are wanting to do this project and I hope you all enjoy the workshop and end up with a beauftiful blanket at the end of it
Regards
Sue (Lynx)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > This workshop will open tomorrow night -*Wednesday Mar.21* It will start on Thursday morning
> ...


Thanks Sue - I hope you didn't mind me posting about the sizes. Sometimes when we are in a different time zone it is hard to comunicate quickly. My guide also says dk is a bit lighter but very close to sport weight yarn and sport is a bit lighter than light worsted. i don't know why they don't organize yarns into one name each, worldwide. causes so much confusion.

It sounds as if everything is going to go well. Designer1234


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lynx said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


I completely agree with you about the confusion over yarn weights, would be so much easier if they were the same worldwide. Anyway I would just suggest that people use whatever weight they feel happiest using and just do a quick swatch of treble stitches to see if they feel happy with how it looks with the hook they are using. They can always change the hook if the stitches look too tight or loose and better to do it on a swatch , than get 2 or 3 rounds in and find they dont like the look of what they are doing. There is no actual tension or stitches per inch in this project, its just a simple pattern that works up really quickly.


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

OK. will I have access to this on Thursday sometime?? I won;t be home on Wednesday night. Prayer meeting so not here.. thanks


----------



## CarolSueB55 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in too!


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Help please not sure what I have done wrong but I can' t access the workshop, this is so frustrating I am almost in tears .......... :-(


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

tricia.tabbner said:


> Help please not sure what I have done wrong but I can' t access the workshop, this is so frustrating I am almost in tears .......... :-(


It hasn't started yet. Come back tomorrow night and join, then start on Thursday morning.


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Aha thank you so much, now I can go to sleep assured I won't miss out :roll:


----------



## lynten (Mar 7, 2013)

Please count me in! Thanks!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Jennifa (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know how the workshops work but I am certainly interested in seeing how it is done


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

yes, please add me to the list


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh how i wish i knew how to crochet ......wow wow wow


----------



## Vermontknitster (Jan 16, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Me too please!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm definately in 


Designer1234 said:


> This is a beautiful granny square, type afghan and will be taught in a workshop with Sue Starting Thurs. March 21. The workshop opens on Wednesday evening.
> 
> I you are interested in learning this wonder technique and making an afghan for a little one, just let us know here, wait until I let the people on this link know the workshop is open and start with Sue.
> 
> I hope you will join her. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Jennifa (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes I am interested thank you


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Diane D said:


> oh how i wish i knew how to crochet ......wow wow wow


As long as you're alive, you're able to learn. As my mother always said, "You'll never learn younger!" So get a hook, learn to chain, etc. and give it a try. Baby steps. If you can manage two pointed sticks, you can also manage a single hook.

US terminology: http://www.crochetgeek.com/2009/06/crochet-wheel-stitch-square-catherines.html#!/2009/06/crochet-wheel-stitch-square-catherines.html

UK terminology: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-wool-eater-blanket


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Jessica-jean for those links....


----------



## Clayreo (May 30, 2012)

This is such a beautiful blanket. I would really appreciate to be included in this class and hope I'll be capable of accomplishing it. Thank you for offering it.


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is beautiful. I want "in"!!! I am also in the fish hat workshop but will try to do both! Goodbye house work, goodbye laundry, goodbye cooking (I need to loose some tonnage anyway!!)


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

what page is the pattern link on?


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

count me in also


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cablemable said:


> what page is the pattern link on?


Your message was on page 14; scroll back a few.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

count me in..


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am getting ready with yarn and crochet hook. Do I have to follow the pattern ? If so please where is the link? I looked page one to 14 but do not know where it is. Please some one help me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Zinzin said:


> I am getting ready with yarn and crochet hook. Do I have to follow the pattern ? If so please where is the link? I looked page one to 14 but do not know where it is. Please some one help me.


The actual online class hasn't yet begun. Be patient and the link to it will be supplied.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Zingin, it starts tomorrow...watch this space ...


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Zinzin, sorry spellcheck changed your name ...


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

I've signed on for this class but see it starts on Thursday. I work during the day. Will I be able to access it after work and see what took place. This is my first time taking a class on KP where do I look for the link to get in?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Attention, Everyone!* the workshop is now open. You are welcome to go to the workshop tonight , post that you are there, and then tomorrow morning you will start the workshop with Lynx.

She is in the UK and so will post when she is awake.

go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

scroll down to where the workshops are listed and click on

*#20 Bavarian Lace Crochet workshop with Lynx*

please read the workshop information at the top of the page once you are there.

I will be counting your posts (I'm in} and removing them from the workshop so that when Lynx posts hers will be on the front page under neath the workshop headings.

I hope you enjoy this as much as I think you will. It is a beautiful project. Shirley

*There will be no more information posted on this thread - please go to the workshop. Thanks Designer1234*


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

You can start these classes anytime after they have been opened by Designer1234. Just look for her post tonight or tomorrow where she will give us a link, you click on it and just say here I am or some such thing. Now you will have a reference to the class' posts. Read and follow the posts and do what the instructors says and if you have questions ask away. That is really all there is to it. The pace is really your very own. The classes are all fun and very informative. I am looking forward to this jumbo granny square.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

I am in,mw


----------



## sharonlem (Dec 29, 2012)

count me in


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## maryann64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I'm off to go thru my stash and see what I will use for this exciting new project. Think I will use up all my small balls make it scrappy. See you all tomorrow. Hugs Mary


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

I would also like to join in.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for this workshop for barvarian crochet. Am looking forward to this.


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Still not clear on what I should do now to join the workshop and whether I can access it at a later date as right now I am at Heathrow airport waiting for a flight to Florida and really don't want to miss it (the flight or the workshop)


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Still not clear on what I should do now to join the workshop and whether I can access it at a later date as right now I am at Heathrow airport waiting for a flight to Florida and really don't want to miss it (the flight or the workshop)


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Still not clear on what I should do now to join the workshop and whether I can access it at a later date as right now I am at Heathrow airport waiting for a flight to Florida and really don't want to miss it (the flight or the workshop)


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to be included too, please.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

tricia.tabbner said:


> Still not clear on what I should do now to join the workshop and whether I can access it at a later date as right now I am at Heathrow airport waiting for a flight to Florida and really don't want to miss it (the flight or the workshop)


You can access the workshop at any time now that it has started. Just go to the Knitting and Crochet workshop part of the forum and look for the Bavarian Crochet lace baby Afghan (not sure that is exactly how Designer described it but its close) and just follow the instructions there. We look forward to seeing you there soon.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in now, watching this space at 6.27 AM Thursday March 22


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Zinzin said:


> I am in now, watching this space at 6.27 AM Thursday March 22


Just go to the Knitting and Crochet Workshop section of this forum and look for the Bavarian Crochet Lacy Baby Aghan post and thats where you will find the instructions. Good Luck.


----------



## h20mom57 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in. because of the time differances I have bookmarked and am watching all of the instructions. I am excited!
Linda


----------



## sharla1954 (Mar 17, 2013)

HOW DO I GET INTO THE WORKSHOP FOR THE Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

sharla1954 said:


> HOW DO I GET INTO THE WORKSHOP FOR THE Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan?


You need to go to the Knitting and Crochet workshop section of the forum and then scroll down until you find the Bavarian Crochet Blanket post and click on that. Once you have done that you will see all the information and instructions there.


----------



## maryann64 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Link to the actual workshop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link to the actual workshop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html


Thanks Jessica - Jean, I should have done that my self but was in the middle of uploading the last video to you tube and didnt want to jinx it by keep switching to different pages,


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Count me in. have had the yarn and book for a year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

leoanne said:


> Count me in. have had the yarn and book for a year.


Link to the actual workshop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html


----------



## greatgrammam (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd love to start the Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan.

Thank you so much...

greatgrammam (Terri)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

greatgrammam said:


> I'd love to start the Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan.
> 
> Thank you so much...
> 
> greatgrammam (Terri)


Link to the actual workshop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html


----------



## greatgrammam (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you, Jessica Jean. Sure hope I accomplish this afghan. It is so pretty and so different than any others I have made.

Terri


----------



## greatgrammam (Feb 24, 2011)

I would love to start.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

count me in also!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eileenk said:


> count me in also!


*Link to the actual workshop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html*


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for my daughter to get her to put the list of british signs into my computer for me. Then I shall be very happy to start. Thank you so much for sending the list of British knitting lingo to me. I appreciate more than I can say, as I have been trying or a long, long time to use some patterns that I have bought for knitting shawls, but they are in US wording and I didn't know that was the difference to the Mess I was knitting I have been out of the knitting for a long time, but I intend to rememdy that now. Thanks again with a hug.I grew p in Nottingham, until I emigrated. Ada


----------



## Verity 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I know I`m late but I would like to try this


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Verity 1 said:


> I know I`m late but I would like to try this


Better late than never as the saying goes. Welcome to the workshop. I hope you find it enjoyable. Any problems please leave a message here or PM me and I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

seamus said:


> I'm waiting for my daughter to get her to put the list of british signs into my computer for me. Then I shall be very happy to start. Thank you so much for sending the list of British knitting lingo to me. I appreciate more than I can say, as I have been trying or a long, long time to use some patterns that I have bought for knitting shawls, but they are in US wording and I didn't know that was the difference to the Mess I was knitting I have been out of the knitting for a long time, but I intend to rememdy that now. Thanks again with a hug.I grew p in Nottingham, until I emigrated. Ada


Glad you can finally join us. Enjoy learning a new technique. Looking forward to seeing what you have done at the end .


----------



## greatgrammam (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes I have started the Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan. I had a hard time getting the two rows in my head correctly but after many "frogging" rows, I finally got it and I will to post a picture with this response.

Thank you so much.

Very Sincerely.....great grammam Terri


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

greatgrammam said:


> Yes I have started the Bavarian Lace crochet baby afghan. I had a hard time getting the two rows in my head correctly but after many "frogging" rows, I finally got it and I will to post a picture with this response.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Very Sincerely.....great grammam Terri


That is a lovely looking blanket, the colours are very pretty. So glad you finally figured it out and didn't give up :-D


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Lynx-I have just read an old message I sent. The truth of the matter is, that the thing that my daughter was going to copy is the British version of the pattern I have to use in order to get the knitting correct. It wasn't working for me. When you sent them, I was thrilled and waiting for my daughter to put them in the computer, as I am not good at that. They were the important (to me) things that were removed. I still do not have them, so am unable to try my hand at Bavarian lace. Thanks, Ada.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

seamus said:


> Hi Lynx-I have just read an old message I sent. The truth of the matter is, that the thing that my daughter was going to copy is the British version of the pattern I have to use in order to get the knitting correct. It wasn't working for me. When you sent them, I was thrilled and waiting for my daughter to put them in the computer, as I am not good at that. They were the important (to me) things that were removed. I still do not have them, so am unable to try my hand at Bavarian lace. Thanks, Ada.


Seamus, the pattern I wrote out is in English as thats where I come from. I added a list of american abbreviations as well. but the pattern itself is written in English so you should be able to follow it okay.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Linx, Talk about confused - that is me. I have been trying for over a year to knit shawls, but none of them came out the way they should - they were a pile of mixed up yarns. Then I realised just recently why my shawls were not turning out. I was using US patterns, and that is where the problem was. So sorry to cause you problems, I was convinced that my attempts would not turn out, so I didn't try. Now I shall give the lace crochet a try. My brother in England & wife are expecting their first grand child in September, so jump to the knitting needles for me. Thanks' I hope our paths cross with another great pattern from you. Regards Ada.....


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there, I am desperate to learn how to do this, but rectangular. I saw something on KP and started looking for instructions on YouTube. I cannot find the rectangular pattern, or rather only in Yarneater or some other which is not nearly as beautiful as this. Please let me know how I can join the instructions at this late stage. Many thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

israpixie said:


> Hi there, I am desperate to learn how to do this, but rectangular. I saw something on KP and started looking for instructions on YouTube. I cannot find the rectangular pattern, or rather only in Yarneater or some other which is not nearly as beautiful as this. Please let me know how I can join the instructions at this late stage. Many thanks.


This page may be of some help to you: http://crochetkitten.blogspot.ca/2012/09/bavarian-crochet-in-rows.html

Maybe you can make the square (round-and-round) pattern from this workshop and then add on some rows to turn the square into a rectangle?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

israpixie said:


> Hi there, I am desperate to learn how to do this, but rectangular. I saw something on KP and started looking for instructions on YouTube. I cannot find the rectangular pattern, or rather only in Yarneater or some other which is not nearly as beautiful as this. Please let me know how I can join the instructions at this late stage. Many thanks.


Ok I can help you here. I have posted the instructions for a rectangular blanket on my original workshop. Just make sure you are subscribed to the knitting and crochet workshop section of the forum and then scroll down until you find the Bavarian lace crochet thread. In that you will find a post I made with pictures showing how to start the blanket as a rectangle rather than a square.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html


Thankyou Jessica - Jean. One day I will learn how to link my own workshop, lol.


----------



## DaphneC73 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

